# Little Kittens in NY.Update: All of them already taken :)



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

Info here:
http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/index.php?cat=10437


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

*Update:* All Kittens are already taken


----------

